

The Simplest Universal Turing Machine is Proved - coderdude
http://blog.wolfram.com/2007/10/24/the-prize-is-won-the-simplest-universal-turing-machine-is-proved/

======
amock
This is old news and there was quite a bit of controversy about the proof.

~~~
coderdude
I find it interesting and haven't heard about it. Can you link to some of this
controversy?

~~~
amock
<http://cs.nyu.edu/pipermail/fom/2007-October/012156.html> which I got from
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolframs_2-state_3-symbol_Turin...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolframs_2-state_3-symbol_Turing_machine)

